
Merry Christmas to HN - lateguy
Hello HN,<p>I become active Hacker news at the start of year, its been incredible journey so far. I have learn so many things from computer science to psychology to economics etc. Thanks for all the contribution and best of luck for future. Happy Holidays.
======
tfb
Merry Christmas, everyone. I tend to lurk a lot, but this is one of the few
programming communities where I don't expect to be met with negativity and
condescension every time I post something. And beyond that, just reading
everyone's discussions has easily helped shape me into the person I am today.
Thanks for the past few years and many more to come!

~~~
onedev
You must be new here. Wait until the negativity and condescension kicks in.

~~~
MrBra
If there is some of those, it's still at a dramatically lower rate than from
any other boards that I've been looking at.

This is refreshing and always good for the mind, scientific or not that it
might be.

------
jobposter1234
And a jolly Festivus to the Restuvus!

~~~
kordless
Have a wonderful fleas on my dog!

------
patio11
Merry Christmas guys. May you and yours be blessed with peace, prosperity, and
happiness, today and always.

------
aragot
I read HN since 3 years. I've created my startup 1.5 year ago. I think that
says it all. Oh and I had revenue from day 70, currently cash-flow-positive,
and I've taught a lot of people what bootstrapping means. Thank you,
community.

------
yzzxy
This seems as good a place as any to point this out: take a look at the
numbers on the frontpage.

~~~
Rygu
At the moment now it's default orange again. Xmas theme turned off?

~~~
dang
That was me. I turned it on in the REPL last night, but did it wrong. Leapt
out of bed this morning thinking "Doh! I bet it switched off." Which it had.

~~~
Rygu
No worries. That's why we have 2 Christmas days.

------
ddoolin
메리 크리스마스 HN. Thanks for all the insights, day in and day out. Love ya.

------
vanwilder77
Thank you! Merry Christmas to all of you :-)

And thank you for being a big part of my small world :-)

------
xantronix
Gleðileg jól!

To get a jumpstart on my New Year's resolution, time to air some grievances
(with myself)!

1\. Dammit Xan, when are you going to finish up those unit tests for tänzer?
You're holdin up the actual 0.1 release!

2\. I can't believe you haven't started implementing your bytecode VM yet! Are
you waiting on a freaking miracle, or just piddling until you figure out
whether you want to make classes and functions defined at object code load
time, or have opcodes for registering classes and functions at runtime?

I can't go home until I wrestle myself in this year's Feats of Strength and
get code for my VM, birchvm, up and running.

------
hilti
Merry Christmas and thanks for being with me every single day in 2014.

------
dataminer
Merry Christmas to you as well.

------
racktash
Merry Christmas! I've thoroughly enjoyed lurking at HN for the last year.
Looking forward to another year of interesting articles!

------
jen729w
One of the few places left where comments are worth reading. Thank you, all,
and Happy "whatever makes you happy". :-)

------
boo1ean
Merry Christmas! I share with you my santa hat!
[http://santahat.me](http://santahat.me)

------
JayEs
Merry Christmas everyone!

[http://xmas.flatout-technologies.com](http://xmas.flatout-technologies.com)

------
jarcane

      map (\x -> chr (x + 32)) [45,69,82,82,89,0,35,72,82,73,83,84,77,65,83,1]

~~~
mrwnmonm
explain :)

~~~
awhitty
Python equivalent for convenience:

    
    
      map(lambda x: chr (x + 32), [45,69,82,82,89,0,35,72,82,73,83,84,77,65,83,1])
    

Just paste it into a python terminal and run it :)

~~~
heinrich5991
Python 2/3 compatiblity:

    
    
        "".join(map(lambda x: chr (x + 32), [45,69,82,82,89,0,35,72,82,73,83,84,77,65,83,1]))

~~~
adregan
Or as a list comprehension if that's your thing:

    
    
        "".join([chr(x + 32) for x in [45,69,82,82,89,0,35,72,82,73,83,84,77,65,83,1]])

------
shrig94
HN is the reason I'm a reasonably good programmer. Happy Holidays everyone!

------
midhir
Nollaig shona daoibh go léir!

~~~
jamescun
Nollaig chridheil agus bliadhna mhath ùr à Alba.

~~~
midhir
Go raibh maith agat, cara :) Agus tú féin

------
rameshkamaraju
HN is very informative and boosts the confidence of readers in their
respective areas of working. I wish all HN contributors to include articles
which will be of interest to professionals in all walks of life.

------
s0l1dsnak3123
"Nollaig chridheil agus bliadhna mhath ùr" from Scotland.

------
adventured
Merry Christmas all, I hope your holidays are wonderful

------
kruk
Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia!

All the best to the community. It's the only place on the Internet where
comments are often more insightful than articles :)

------
bvrry
Merry Christmas all!

------
Rygu
Vrolijk Kerstfeest!

------
Nib
Merry Christmas!

How about having a little new year party this 31st ?

------
tossacross2
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsLdRAYxa1o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsLdRAYxa1o)

------
syb
Merry Xmas to all of you! It's been a pleasure to read and be influenced by
great people and minds. Love to Computer Science!

------
alva
4d 65 72 72 79 20 43 68 72 69 73 74 6d 61 73 21

------
binoyxj
Merry Christmas to each one of you here on HN.

------
jdhendrickson
Merry Christmas!

------
joeyspn
Feliz Navidad!

~~~
ggambetta
Here's a Christmas present for you, feel free to reuse as often as needed: ¡

¡Feliz navidad! :)

------
nilkn
Merry Christmas to all from Houston!

------
Rasmase
Glædelig jul!

------
ajankovic
Срећан Божић!

------
noobermin
Ungil Kurismas (Palauan)! Probably my favorite post on HN right now. Happy
Holidays to all.

------
nickthemagicman
Merry Xmas ya glorious basterds!

------
vayarajesh
Merry Christmas to you as well

------
Fizzadar
Merry Christmas HNer's :)

------
kshitizrimal
Merry Christmas to you as well

------
asimpletune
Merry Christmas to you too!

------
DiabloD3
Merry Christmas, everyone!

------
kozlovsky
Счастливого Рождества! :)

------
arcticf0x
Happy Holidays! Here to the many more successful years to come!

------
cpach
Happy Grav-Mass, folks!

------
mweibel
Schöne Weihnachten :)

------
yla92
မေရီ ခရစ်စမတ်ပါ HN ..

------
shared4you
ಕ್ರಿಸ್ಮಸ್ ಹಬ್ಬದ ಶುಭಾಷಯಗಳು ! With regards from India :)

------
lui8906
Merry Christmas HN!

------
bornabox
Fröhliche Weihnachten & feliz natal

~~~
sanoli
Feliz Natal!

------
Narzerus
Love this community, Merry Xmass <3

------
ljegou
Joyeux noël :)

------
masolino
Buon Natale!

------
zura
გილოცავთ შობას! from Georgia

------
lllllll
Bon Nadal!

------
jodooshi
圣诞快乐！

------
jonsterling
Lmao at learning computer science, psychology and economics from Hacker
News...

~~~
sanoli
I think it was obvious he meant "learning some from these subjects", and not
"I actually became as knowlegeable as a psychologist and an economist".

------
tylerpachal
Vrolijk kerstfeest!!

------
phireph0x
Merry Christmas!

------
bliker
Veselé Vianoce!

------
asmosoinio
Hyvää joulua!

------
thameera
සුභ නත්තලක්!

------
oron
happy xmas and new year !

------
spikett
many thanks to hn

------
spikett
many thanks

------
spydum
Merry Christmas everyone! Ooh look alternating article numbers in holiday
colors! Isn't it amazing what technology can do?? If only it could <blink/>
like the olden days

------
freshyill
All I want for Christmas is the three lines of CSS it would take to make HN
responsive.

If that's not possible, I'll take world peace instead.

~~~
gpfault
I'd like collapsible comments more :)

~~~
bombtrack
There's several extensions folks have written to add layers of functionality
to HN -- collapsible comments being a major one.

I use HN Enhancement Suite: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-
news-enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm?hl=en)

------
trendril
The thing I dislike most about the holidays is the erosion of intellectual
discussion and infectious somatization even on its few remaining bastions like
HN.

Oh, Huxley.

~~~
bennettfeely
> erosion of intellectual discussion and infectious somatization

Santa got you a thesaurus for Christmas?

~~~
trendril
The only weird one there is Soma, and that's a Huxley reference you won't find
in a thesaurus.

I wish though. A thesaurus would be a most endearing gift.

